# Divorced and plans what do you think?



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

I have been pretty busy mmmm trying to be busy. It's been nearly a month since the divorce was finalized, how do I feel? Relieved. I can say that because I know now that was the best for both of us and we tried everything to make it work. Most importantly, our divorce was amicable, very I would say, that's the reason why it only took 2 months to finalize.

Anyway, now I am in another crossroad and I guess I just need to vent and if you want to contribute be my guest. My job here is secure until December, after that I will move out of this city but first I am going overseas for 1 month, just to relax and see friends.

What would you do? I don't have any kids, my job search hasn't given any results, I am not responsible for anybody but myself and I am a 28 year old college grad.

Options #1: There is a possibility that I could live overseas doing sort of internship that is not too hard and will add experience to my resume but not in my field of studies. I will live in a country that I adore for little less than a year, at least it's paid.

Option #2: I could go full-time to grad school and graduate in a little less than 2 years, this is the most responsible choice but choice #1 attracts me more, still the responsible me battles it haha, also I know that I will need to ask for student loans because I don't want to work full-time and go to school at the same time and that also pisses me off 

Option #3: Move to another city, take advantage of unemployment $ and do my best to find a job and continue working for the rest of my life and not travel as much. (not really liking it either)

I guess I already sort of decided on Option #1 but just give me your 2 cents, it just sucks that the economy sucks too  Sorry for the long post btw


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I would take option 1. Maybe you can check out job opportunities in that country too


----------



## gfin (Sep 13, 2010)

Option 1 seems like it would give you experience and time. If you like travelling and don't get homesick (which I would) then it is a good choice.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Right???

It is hard to decide where my life once the year ends will go but at least I have plans  

Exciting and scary at the same time but that's life huh?


----------



## gfin (Sep 13, 2010)

yes at least you have options which means you are in control.


----------

